# Mazatlan community forums



## angel22 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi I'm looking around for information about Mazatlan community forums aside from TA. Thanks.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I think one is called "what's up Maz" and "Maz info" just google Mazatlan Message boards...........


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

angel22 said:


> Hi I'm looking around for information about Mazatlan community forums aside from TA. Thanks.



Mazatlan, Mexico Information: MazInfo. Your guide to Mazatlan, Mexico


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that MazInfo site used to have a message board but don't see it now. There is an active MazInfo Yahoo Group

The software for What's up Maz drives me nuts


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

sparks said:


> The software for What's up Maz drives me nuts




Don't care for avatars and "Family" connections?


----------



## angel22 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks folks looks like Whats Up Maz isn't used much since they started charging for membership.

MazInfo forum seems like where most long term retirees and residents hang out.

Had a look at MazCommunity - which seems more for travelers and short term renters.


----------



## wonderphil (Sep 7, 2013)

angel22 said:


> Hi I'm looking around for information about Mazatlan community forums aside from TA. Thanks.


The following might be of some help to you and a place to start

The Mazatlan Messenger


----------



## angel22 (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks Phil informative site.


----------

